# Conocen algo de ZIGBEE



## chavez (Mar 21, 2008)

Saludos Amigo

Estoy haciendo un proyecto y busco información sobre la tecnilogia ZIGBEE

alguine sabe algo, o la conoce

saludos 

mapc


----------



## macraig (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.ieee802.org/15/pub/TG4.html
http://www.zigbee.org
http://www.jennic.com/elearning/zigbee/files/content_frame.htm

tienes para empezar, no 

Salu2


----------



## chavez (Mar 27, 2008)

muchas gracias por la ayuda


estoy utilizando unos chips de comunicacion zig bee XBee™/XBee-PRO™

y tienen programacion ASCII pero no entiendo muy bien tengo los programadores y todo 

tal ves alguien conoce el tema 

gracias de ante mano.

atte

mapc


----------



## tinchus (May 18, 2008)

Son los modulos de maxstream no ? No los use nunca pero los estudie bastante pora su posible utilizacion en un proyecto... Cual es la duda ? Tenian un modo de funcionamiento API  que me parecio bastante mas comodo que enviarles comandos ASCII, sobre todo si lo tenias que programar en un microcontrolador o similar


----------



## waarfactor (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola saludos con todos: 
Les comento que ando trabajando en un proyecto del standar Zigbee. Estoy utilizando el modulo de JENNIC JN 5139, el software que usa para programar es el CodeBlock, pues si alguien conoce sobre este software le agradeceria su ayuda.


----------



## josher (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola!
Estoy en un proyecto de ZigBee y necesito adquirir unos dispositivos ZigBee. La idea es montar una red de pruebas con un par de sensores (end devices) y un USB (coordinador) para monitorizar y controlar los datos de los sensores. Paara ello, necesito tener un dispositivo en el que pueda acceder a los niveles de protocolo para obtener las tramas. Sin embargo tras contactar con varios distribuidores, todos tienen firmware propietario para realizar comunicación a través de comandos (no compatibles entre distintos fabricantes). Alguien me puede aconsejar sobre que dispositivos comprar? Gracias!


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 3, 2011)

Si vas a desarrollar tu mismo el ZigBee, ten en cuenta que se estima que es un año-ingeniero. Si prefieres usar las librerías, te 'casarás' con un fabricante. Y para colmo, si quieres comercializarlo, tendrás que pagar royalties y homologaciones.

Por otro lado, hay varios fabricantes que te proporcionarían de buen grado (con condiciones) todo el kit, junto con el stack (librerías) y herramientas de depuracion: Atmel tiene el Raven, con el cual puedes conseguir las librerías tanto de ZigBee como de 6lowPAN, además de el MAC del 802.15.4. Algo parecido supongo que pasará con Microchip.

Freescale también tiene el suyo, pero te recomiendo que ante la mera mención de los frescales estos, salgas por piernas. Lo digo por experiencia directa con este tema en concreto.

Supongo que TI también tendrá ahora los suyos, tras la compra de ChipCon. En tal caso, los MSP430 son fantásticos en el tema de consumo, y bastante potentes, si bien no he trabajado con ellos.

Desde mi punto de vista, y aunque últimamente estoy algo desconectado de este tema, el ZigBee (como la gran mayoría de protocolos que conozco) no cuaja, no se pide, y no funciona. Sólo la industria parecía tener algún interes, pero la orientación hacia un mercado claramente estancado como es la domótica no lo hacía viable (escasa potencia para su uso industrial, la falta de soporte en ciertos casos de interés para la indústria, etc). El empeño en intentar 'meterlo' en el sector de la domótica, donde es prácticamente un 'gadget' friki que dura lo que duran las pilas, y donde se gastan micros 'grandes' para simplemente encender una luz, hace que esté prácticamente en 'via muerta'.

Por eso, el único sitio donde parece ser que se ha metido (por interés puramente político) es en la lectura de contadores, donde se junta precisamente industria (eléctrica) y domótica.

Por cierto, el estándar ZigBee es eso, un estándar, y por tanto debería ser interoperativo entre diferentes fabricantes (a nivel de comunicación entre los diferentes micros, no a nivel de depuración).


----------



## josher (Mar 3, 2011)

No, desarrollar nosotros el propio ZigBee NO! La idea es poder tener la red, configurarla y empezar a recibir/transmitir tramas! A partir de ahí poder desarrollar a nivel de usuario para una línea de investigación que se involucra dentro de algún proyecto europeo! Miraré a ver en ATMEL como me has sugerido.
Gracias!


----------



## mandres15 (Mar 7, 2011)

chavez dijo:


> Saludos Amigo
> 
> Estoy haciendo un proyecto y busco información sobre la tecnilogia ZIGBEE
> 
> ...



EL MEJOR MANUAL DE ZIGBEES ES:

http://www.olimex.cl/pdf/Wireless/ZigBee/XBee-Guia_Usuario.pdf


----------



## josher (Mar 9, 2011)

Y la posibilidad de comprar el dispositivo de cualquier fabricante, sniffar las tramas a nivel que sea y posteriormente ir eliminando cabeceras? Es posible? Existe compatibilidad a nivel ZigBee entre dispositivos? Es decir si conecto 2 dispositivos de distintos fabricantes son capaces de comunicarse entre sí? Puedo saber de alguna maneraqué tipo de dispositivo me envían los datos (sensor temperatura, luz,...)


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 9, 2011)

Esa es la teoría, precisamente: interoperatividad. Y también hay una serie de perfiles en los que en teoría sería posible saber que datos están enviando los sensores.


----------



## josher (Mar 9, 2011)

Teoría... la verdad que teoría no suena muy bien si no es llevado a la práctica. Es que viendo lo visto hemos pensado en capturar tramas a niveles bajos del protocolo (MAC) y desencapsular la trama para obtener los datos de los sensores. Para ello claro, hay que conocer quién envía las tramas para saber si es temperatura, presión, etc o si hay varios del mismo tipo discernir quién de todos es el que lo envía. Esto porque viendo que cada fabricante a nivel alto tiene su propio firmware no habría compatibilidad del software en otro dispositivo.


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 9, 2011)

A nivel de MAC no deberías tener problemas, pues los datos son estándar, e incluyen no sólo la dirección de destino, si no la de emisión. El problema es que pueden venir el resto de datos (no la cabecera) encriptados, según la aplicación (se me ocurre, por ejemplo, un caso de metrología legal, como es el del contador de la luz, donde por ley deben estar encriptados).

Si hay una cosa que yo tengo más que clara, es que una vez que pillas las tramas de datos, éstos son estándar seguro a nivel de MAC, así que son independientes del fabricante y de su firmware. Filtrar esos datos también es sencillo de hacer. Encontrar los filtros a aplicar ya no, pero documentándote un poco (eso es un decir, pues los estándares 802.15.4 más el ZigBee son más de 1000 páginas) puedes sortear buena parte de este tema. Luego queda lo realmente difícil: desencriptar los datos en el supuesto que lo estén. Claro que esto sería sumamente interesante en esta época en que los precios de la luz no paran de subir...


----------



## josher (Mar 10, 2011)

En principio la idea es tener una red domótica donde los datos son los valores de los sensores de temperatura, luminosidad, etc. Por tanto, esos datos no son críticos como para tener que encriptarlos, así que quizá estaría subsanado en ese sentido. La verdadera "comedura de cabeza" que tenemos es que no todos los fabricantes implementan las capas de red y aplicación siguiendo el estándar 100%, por tanto, habría problemas de compatibilidad entre dispositivos de diferentes fabricantes. Por eso queremos intentar "saltarnos" las capas de red y aplicación, capturando a nivel MAC.


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 10, 2011)

Que yo sepa, las capas superiores a la de MAC son las propias de ZigBee, y son las complejas, pues es donde se enlazan los datos según sus perfiles, sus fuentes y sumideros (es decir, la relación entre la 'fuente' de datos o sensor, y el o los actuadores que reaccionan en consecuencia), y que son la parte estándar de configuración de la red domótica.

Pero como la domótica por ZigBee es cara (hay que pagar homologaciones, pilas de SW, un montón de HW para simplemente conmutar un bit de encendido/apagado, comprar FLAK88 para matar moscas, etc) y no sale ni se vende ni funciona ni interesa de verdad, resulta que los fabricantes optan por usar protocolos propios, más baratos, más ligeros, que redundan en HW más sencillo, y que acaban siendo insecticidas para matar a las mismas moscas.

Las capas IEEE 802.15.4 son estándar entre fabricantes y diferentes versiones de HW, así que trabajar sobre el MAC es factible, y sólo hace falta algo de ingeniería inversa.

Suerte.


----------



## josher (Mar 11, 2011)

De todas todos los fabricantes que aparezcan como ZigBee certified, ¿no debería implementar el estándar ZigBee? De este modo, dicho fabricantes deberían ser compatibles unos con otros. Por ejemplo, telegesis y DiGi, no importaría tener un módulo de cada uno, existiría comunicación entre ambos. De todas formas, con casi toda seguridad adquiramos los módulos XBee de DiGi.


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 11, 2011)

Esa es precisamente la teoría, y es bastante probable que sea también la práctica, pero igual hay alguna 'condición'. Es decir, no me extrañaría que XBee tenga además cosas particulares, pero en un principio debería ser totamente compatible con telegesis.


----------



## ChaD (Mar 27, 2011)

mandres15 dijo:


> EL MEJOR MANUAL DE ZIGBEES ES:
> 
> http://www.olimex.cl/pdf/Wireless/ZigBee/XBee-Guia_Usuario.pdf



La cual es, basicamente, una traducción del datasheet.


----------



## josher (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola!
He adquirido los dispositivos de DiGi XBee, pero ahora necesito el software, drivers, etc. He estado mirando en la página de Digi, pero la información es muy abundante y no sé ni por donde empezar. Entonces, me gustaría saber si alguien más ha utilizado estos dispositivos que me diga qué manuales son los que debo leer, qué me debo descargar e instalar. 
Gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

busca en la sección correspondiente a los dispotivos que queres, si no la hubicas poner la nomenclatrua en la parte de busqueda y te lleva dondes essa es info y alli esta la parte de soft tambien, fijate en la parte de dowload


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola, como estan!
Tengo una duda, para utilizar mesh que versión del firmware tengo que tener junto con qué dispositivo? Hay que pagar por el firmware?
Gracias!!


----------



## ChaD (May 11, 2011)

kuropatula dijo:


> Hola, como estan!
> Tengo una duda, para utilizar mesh que versión del firmware tengo que tener junto con qué dispositivo? Hay que pagar por el firmware?
> Gracias!!



El firmware es gratis. Te recomiendo el software X-CTU (también gratis) para la programación de los XBEE.


----------

